# Sick tinc - please help before its too late



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive had my young leucs and tincs for around 3mo now and all seemed to be going well. Four frogs in total - 2 pairs of each (unsexed as too young yet) and a new viv on the way ready to separate them before they reach maturity. 

Ive not had any problems so far and they seem to much ignore each other (no bullying behaviour that Ive seen or anything) but one of the tincs has got progressively quieter and shyer. I noticed this and have tried to help it out by feeding close to it hoping it would get stronger and so would bolden u a bit and compete better, and that seemed to be going ok, made sure it was eating anyway...

But today it has sat itself in the pond in the viv (just a small shallow tub with a couple mm water in it - there because the pump gave out so didnt maintain the pond but waiting for new viv so i can fix it) and wont come out. I hav coaxed it out a couple of times but it just goes back. The water wont pose it a problem, there's very little in it but it cant feed there and even when i put ffs or crix right by it it doesnt bother. It definitely ate yesterday morning and evening although I guess it may not have had enough... It doesnt look emaciated as far as I can tell but is a bit smaller than th other tinc. It is capable of moving and eating - but just wont! Temp and humidity in th viv seem fine and all other frogs very active.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated - I'm really quite worried now 
Not sure when to intervene and take it out, or any of the others...


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I would pull him out and put him in a separate container with a hide, some leaves and plant clippings so you can keep an eye on him. Sitting in water all the time is never a good sign. Judging by the pic is looks ok, not skinny or anything. Are you keeping Leucs and Tincs together?


----------



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Jeff - I just need to find something to put it in now! :S

Yea they are together at the moment - the breeder told me he always raises them in groups as juveniles and these 4 had been together from being hatchlings so he said they'd be ok at least until sexual maturity. I always half planned on separating them so they didnt hybridise anyway. To be fair, like I said I havent seen any signs of dominance but maybe this one just isnt a very competitor 

I just didnt want to upset/stress it unnecessarily but if u think i need to I will find something and pull it out

Thanks again


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I suggest getting a fecal done on the frogs and possibly consider a skin swab checking for chytrid. 

Ed


----------



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

The only thing I can come up with as I dont have a spare viv/heater atm is to pop it into a mid size lunch box with some moist orchid bark and a cocohut and put that into the viv - it is only 45 x 45 x 60 (high) so it cant be very big... Do u think its worth giving a go just to give it some time out??


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tincs will sit in the water for a number of reasons. If the humidity in the viv isn't high enough (which isn't really a problem for leucomelas), or if they are a bit constipated, a soak in the water can be good for them. If it is illness, you need to have more help than you will be able to get here.

Tincs can get stressed out for almost any reason. I also raise some of my froglets together with leucs, but always seperate them by 2 months old. Even if there is no obvious fighting, they will sit around, staring at each other until someone gets stressed. The tincs would be much better off in their own viv.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

The humidity is ok as far as I kno - around 70% and its misted regularly.
The new viv is coming this week so they will be separated.

Unfortunately the tinc died this morning despite me separating it  I hav one of the vets from the vet school looking at it tonight to try and determine if its infectious or not. It doesnt look skinny or have any obvious skin abnormalities so I just dont know.

I'm gutted


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Steph_vet said:


> The humidity is ok as far as I kno - around 70% and its misted regularly.
> The new viv is coming this week so they will be separated.
> 
> Unfortunately the tinc died this morning despite me separating it  I hav one of the vets from the vet school looking at it tonight to try and determine if its infectious or not. It doesnt look skinny or have any obvious skin abnormalities so I just dont know.
> ...


sorry to hear about your tinc thats to bad.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also sorry for the loss. A necropsy could help in determining the cause, though this isn't always definitive.

Richard.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you ever find out what happened?


----------

